# Moen cartridge



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

I replaced a moen cartridge today the newer type for the first time I think there post temp and I had difficult time pulling it out ..I used a moen puller and pulled and pulled and pulled and it finally budged.
but my question is if they sell a other tool just 4 that cartridge? because I thought I was going to pull the shower valve out the fiberglass tub enclosure.:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Been there done that, sometimes applying heat helps, generally what I do, is break the tabs off the top and bottom of the cartridge so the cartridge will pull into the tool farther, then I give the extractor a turn and that usally breaks the cartridge loose.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

I rigged up a puller that works great, I've been using it for years, just screw it into the top and turn the t handle down and it comes out every time without a problem, should I patent this before posting pics? Lol


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Be sure you spin the cartridge 180 before you try to pull it out. I have had them break apart in the valve body then its a real PITA to get them out


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

drain surgeon said:


> Be sure you spin the cartridge 180 before you try to pull it out. I have had them break apart in the valve body then its a real PITA to get them out


 I'm talking about the white fat cartridge..I tried that but it wouldn't until I budged it


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

drain surgeon said:


> Be sure you spin the cartridge 180 before you try to pull it out. I have had them break apart in the valve body then its a real PITA to get them out


 




Drain Surgeon is giving you the right technique. An older plumber taught me that trick as well. Get the cartridge spinning in the valve body BEFORE trying to pull it out. They get frozen in there and you have to rotate it a little bit clockwise and then a little bit counter-clockwise prior to pulling it straight out. To rotate it use that little white plastic piece that Moen gives you in the bag with the new cartridge....:thumbsup:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Tommy and D.S got it right. I just use channel locks and pull straight out.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Drain Surgeon is giving you the right technique. An older plumber taught me that trick as well. Get the cartridge spinning in the valve body BEFORE trying to pull it out. They get frozen in there and you have to rotate it a little bit clockwise and then a little bit counter-clockwise prior to pulling it straight out. To rotate it use that little white plastic piece that Moen gives you in the bag with the new cartridge....:thumbsup:


 o.k. I will try it .. I didn't have that plastic piece I had tooken it off the cartridge before I bought the new one... I do turn the old ones that way because the puller reaches inside the valve but the newer type doesn't reach inside so I was scared of breaking the plastic cartridge but that would explain that piece of plastic ..duhh :laughing: thanks I love plumbing zone:thumbsup:


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> Tommy and D.S got it right. I just use channel locks and pull straight out.


More like a big pair of vise grips and put your two feet on the wall one on each side of the diverter and pull, just don't hit your head on the opposite wall!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

drain surgeon said:


> Be sure you spin the cartridge 180 before you try to pull it out. I have had them break apart in the valve body then its a real PITA to get them out


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ap plumbing said:


> o.k. I will try it .. I didn't have that plastic piece I had tooken it off the cartridge before I bought the new one... I do turn the old ones that way because the puller reaches inside the valve but the newer type doesn't reach inside so I was scared of breaking the plastic cartridge but that would explain that piece of plastic ..duhh :laughing: thanks I love plumbing zone:thumbsup:


That little plastic "tool" that Moen gives you is useless. The problem you're having is the 2 rubber pads on the sides of the cartridge have swollen and stuck in the hot and cold ports. You'll never get a Positemp cart. out that's stuck like this unless you spin it while you pull. I use the newer style Moen puller that's fatter than the old one.











I screw it onto the stem as much as I can and then spin the nut down on the valve as far as it'll go. After that, I grab the t handle and spin it around. It'll usually go smooth for about a 1/4 turn but binds up bad just before 1/2 way. If you can get it to spin a full turn it'll pull right out. Do know that there will be chunks of those rubber pads in the valve and possibly in the hot and cold ports. Put the little chrome sleeve back on the valve (to keep water out of the wall) and quickly turn the water back on a few times to flush any debris out. They always come out, you just have to know the routine.







Paul


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Perfectly advised R.S. I love that puller to change out the cartridges on moen faucets. 10$ for the tool pays for itself 5 times fold first time its utilized.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> That little plastic "tool" that Moen gives you is useless. The problem you're having is the 2 rubber pads on the sides of the cartridge have swollen and stuck in the hot and cold ports. You'll never get a Positemp cart. out that's stuck like this unless you spin it while you pull. I use the newer style Moen puller that's fatter than the old one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the same tool. It does not quite seem to pull the cartridge out far enough at times. I use my bigger size channel locks to act as a spacer and it gives me another 1/2" or so. Someone has to come out with a better tool.
I also carry some assorted dental tools if you have to dig out some of the rubber pieces.
I had one yesterday, honestly, it came out in a million pieces.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> I use the same tool. It does not quite seem to pull the cartridge out far  enough at times. I use my bigger size channel locks to act as a spacer and it gives me another 1/2" or so. Someone has to come out with a better tool.
> I also carry some assorted dental tools if you have to dig out some of the rubber pieces.
> I had one yesterday, honestly, it came out in a million pieces.


Break the tabs off the cartridge and the cartridge will pull farther up into the extractor tool.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Break the tabs off the cartridge and the cartridge will pull farther up into the extractor tool.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Thanks Missip, i do that. Most of them come out, its just those stubborn few.:furious:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's mine. For those that haven't used one the nut adjusts for depth and the set screw on top screws into cartidge.
Twist and pull.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here it is.


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> That little plastic "tool" that Moen gives you is useless. The problem you're having is the 2 rubber pads on the sides of the cartridge have swollen and stuck in the hot and cold ports. You'll never get a Positemp cart. out that's stuck like this unless you spin it while you pull. I use the newer style Moen puller that's fatter than the old one.
> 
> I screw it onto the stem as much as I can and then spin the nut down on the valve as far as it'll go. After that, I grab the t handle and spin it around. It'll usually go smooth for about a 1/4 turn but binds up bad just before 1/2 way. If you can get it to spin a full turn it'll pull right out. Do know that there will be chunks of those rubber pads in the valve and possibly in the hot and cold ports. Put the little chrome sleeve back on the valve (to keep water out of the wall) and quickly turn the water back on a few times to flush any debris out. They always come out, you just have to know the routine.
> 
> Paul


Aw damn someone already invented it, this is exactly the same idea as the one I made


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> I use the same tool. It does not quite seem to pull the cartridge out far enough at times. I use my bigger size channel locks to act as a spacer and it gives me another 1/2" or so. Someone has to come out with a better tool.
> I also carry some assorted dental tools if you have to dig out some of the rubber pieces.
> I had one yesterday, honestly, it came out in a million pieces.


Try cutting a small piece of a tailpiece off for the spacer


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Mississippi you have not done enough of them yet. What follows next is where the brass stem will pull out of the cartridge once you break the tabs off the cartridge and now you’re digging.

There are some posi – temp cartridges that are frozen solid due to the expansion of the rubbers into the sharp ports and will not turn. Once the cartridge is pulled out far enough to grab it with a channel lock then you can work it back and forth until it is removed. Be sure to remove all of the gaskets left inside the ports. I get screwed up and hate it when the original installation has the water lines reversed. This typically happens to me when the fixture is not used and the balancing spool is frozen in place and will not deliver the proper water.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I get screwed up and hate it when the original installation has the water lines reversed.



You realise that spinning the cartridge body 180 degrees will correct the hot/cold reversal?

It's quick and easy. I check for proper operation before trimming everything back up. If it's backward I spin the cart, trim it up and off I go.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> You realise that spinning the cartridge body 180 degrees will correct the hot/cold reversal?
> 
> It's quick and easy. I check for proper operation before trimming everything back up. If it's backward I spin the cart, trim it up and off I go.


 
Yes I do_ , hope you realize the purpose is for back to back installations. Typically you have to go shut off water one again and repeat steps I dislike repeating steps. Huge waste of my time._


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Mississippi you have not done enough of them yet. What follows next is where the brass stem will pull out of the cartridge once you break the tabs off the cartridge and now you&#146;re digging.
> 
> There are some posi &#150; temp cartridges that are frozen solid due to the expansion of the rubbers into the sharp ports and will not turn. Once the cartridge is pulled out far enough to grab it with a channel lock then you can work it back and forth until it is removed. Be sure to remove all of the gaskets left inside the ports. I get screwed up and hate it when the original installation has the water lines reversed. This typically happens to me when the fixture is not used and the balancing spool is frozen in place and will not deliver the proper water.


Yes the stem can pull out, Normaly from someone tugging with all they got trying to get it out.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Yes I do_ , hope you realize the purpose is for back to back installations. Typically you have to go shut off water one again and repeat steps I dislike repeating steps. Huge waste of my time._



The "purpose" - whether by design or happy coincidence isn't relevant to my point. Was just stating a fact in case some were not aware that a reversed feed install can be easily corrected...


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

All of you got it wrong. The first thing I do is remove the U clip, then I try all that stuff.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

You got it Toyota. Nice catch.
I've had a nightmare scenario once trying to remove clip. I used my allen wrenches in tiny hole it has (smallest size) to remove clip, must of shaken or moved and boom there went the clip inbetween walls. Emergency trip to shop to get new clip. 
Lesson learned either carry a few extra and be very cautious.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Sometimes I hate, loathe, and despise the posi-temp. Like when the brass stem pulls out, or when it otherwise breaks somehow, leaving you with 10-20 little pieces of plastic that are somehow wedged inside the valve, forcing you to dig them out one by one with a pick, a long pair of needle-nose pliers, and a hammer an screwdriver. 

Fun times

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

sikxsevn said:


> Sometimes I hate, loathe, and despise the posi-temp. Like when the brass stem pulls out, or when it otherwise breaks somehow, leaving you with 10-20 little pieces of plastic that are somehow wedged inside the valve, forcing you to dig them out one by one with a pick, a long pair of needle-nose pliers, and a hammer an screwdriver.
> 
> Fun times
> 
> Sent from my iPhon


This has only happened to me once in all my years of plumbing.... (knocks on wood)


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the one I've made that's been workin for me for years, never lets me down


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yes the stem can pull out, Normaly from someone tugging with all they got trying to get it out.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty



Sometimes you have to be careful how hard you pull as to not weaken the copper in the wall (if the valve is not properly anchored). You may end up opening a jar of worms having to stay longer then you wanted, plus now you would have to explain to the customer why you have to cut a hole in the back of the valve.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> Sometimes you have to be careful how hard you pull as to not weaken the copper in the wall (if the valve is not properly anchored). You may end up opening a jar of worms having to stay longer then you wanted, plus now you would have to explain to the customer why you have to cut a hole in the back of the valve.


Exactly

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Golddog111 said:


> This has only happened to me once in all my years of plumbing.... (knocks on wood)



Ya know you just jinxed yerself, right?


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have pulled a few out with my puller that everything comes out BUT THE RUBBER PEICES, my puller pulls the stem right past them making for easy removal, just pull them out!!!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Golddog111 said:


> This is the one I've made that's been workin for me for years, never lets me down


That's cool. This is an Ona puller for old style cartridges. I've been trying to find out if the've made one for posi-temp with no success . It's worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> That's cool. This is an Ona puller for old style cartridges. I've been trying to find out if the've made one for posi-temp with no success . It's worth its weight in gold.


Real nice one


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Did this today and while it was far from the most troublesome, it did put up a little fight. Same deal as I described earlier, swollen rubber pads that kept it locked up in the valve and it needed to be spun out.




































Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Did this today and while it was far from the most troublesome, it did put up a little fight. Same deal as I described earlier, swollen rubber pads that kept it locked up in the valve and it needed to be spun out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much that tool cost you? I usually just use my channel locks but I think one of those would come in handy.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

They're cheap, probably $25 or so.

I've probably used it 1000 times and it paid for itself well over 15 years ago.




Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...5168/Cat/662?gclid=COGu6Znoxq0CFYUZQgoduU4Biw


$33.87 at this website but I think I got mine at OSH for about that price.







Paul


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got mine at HD for $13. Ace and TrueValue have the shell puller I understand for when the internals come out but the casing is left behind. I'd rather have two tools than risk losing one of the Ona puller's many pieces.

And I used my puller yesterday on a posi-temp that a co-worker couldn't remove with just pliers.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never had any luck with pullers once the center breaks free. Once that happens, I just go straight to the EZ-out and it pops right out.






Paul


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Did this one friday. The landlord boogered up the stem( of course he did'nt know your supposed to pull the clip out first:laughing. I cut it and only had a few threads but it was enough. He tried to blame the evicted tenant, but I know the truth.:no:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Had this Moen valve to repair today. Usually all I ever use to remove the cartridge is the little plastic part that comes in the package. I hardly ever use my puller tool.

The trick is to get the 1225B cartridge rotating in the valve body, then it usually pulls right out.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

That's how I do it. Why'd you take all the trim off?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> That's how I do it. Why'd you take all the trim off?


 






So I could throw all my trash in the wall.......:laughing:


----------

